# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  موضوع خاص بالاستفسارات والملاحظات

## server-morocco

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يسعدنا استقبال ملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم عبر هذا الموضوع  *ونسأل الله ان يلهمنا ونقدم كل ما هو افضل لكافة عملائنا الكرام  وخصوصاً اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*           
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## MoslimBrot

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ما الفرق بين Blacklisted و Not Found و Barred بالنسبة للآيفون SFR و أيهم يمكن تشفيره. 
و شكرا

----------


## serverunlocke

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
Not found معناها الهاتف غير موجود فى la base de donee ديال سرفيس وقد يكون مبدّل بهاتف آخر
Barred ou Blocked وهذا لعدة أسباب منها أن ألهاتف مسروق أو ظاع من صاحبه ، فيقوم بالإبلاغ عنه فتقفل شبكته
فى كلا الحالات فكّ شفراتهم يكون مختلفاً عن iphone CLEAN
walaho aalam

----------

